# The Breakfast thread...



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey All,

I'm up mad early on this Sunday morning doing laundry and thinking about getting a dank/heady breakfast.  What are everybodies favorite breakfast foods?  What did you eat this morning?  Donuts, bacon, sausage, fruit, Omelettes with salsa, hash browns, croissants, muffins and toast are all good.  Having breakfast with a few beers is even better.  I'm thinking about heading to the local McDonalds and getting hotcakes with sausage and two hash browns and drinking about 4 budweisers.  That should tide me over till noon when the beer distributors open and then I'll get a hoagie(grinder for you mass-holes) for lunch..Holla


----------



## snoseek (Sep 9, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I'm up mad early on this Sunday morning doing laundry and thinking about getting a dank/heady breakfast.  What are everybodies favorite breakfast foods?  What did you eat this morning?  Donuts, bacon, sausage, fruit, Omelettes with salsa, hash browns, croissants, muffins and toast are all good.  Having breakfast with a few beers is even better.  I'm thinking about heading to the local McDonalds and getting hotcakes with sausage and two hash browns and drinking about 4 budweisers.  That should tide me over till noon when the beer distributors open and then I'll get a hoagie(grinder for you mass-holes) for lunch..Holla



you forgot about the sticky green on your way to mcd's.


----------



## dmc (Sep 9, 2007)

Coffee, toast, TV politics and a NY Times..  

Won't be many more mornings like this - ski season right around the corner..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 9, 2007)

snoseek said:


> you forgot about the sticky green on your way to mcd's.





That was like 45 minutes ago...lol


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 9, 2007)

dmc said:


> Coffee, toast, TV politics and a NY Times..
> 
> Won't be many more mornings like this - ski season right around the corner..





I appreciate lazy Sundays with nothing to do..because once ski season hits..I'm out the door by 6:45AM on my way to Blue mountain..

I read the Sunday NYtimes online..it's mad steezy yo


----------



## dmc (Sep 9, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I read the Sunday NYtimes online..it's mad steezy yo



It's also locally and globally inciteful as well as entertaining.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 9, 2007)

I usually don't eat breakfast on Sunday once football season starts.  Well, some coffee or juice, but I save my gutt for whatever I have planned for half time dining.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 9, 2007)

snoseek said:


> you forgot about the sticky green on your way to mcd's.



step one, check.

step two, leftover omelet, turkey sausage, and toasted wheat bagel.  Of course a cup of joe.  

going to saute some onion for the eggs and then toss in some roasted cauliflower from last night.  cauli was roasted with bread crumbs, parmesan cheese, and grated provolone.  I tossed the cauli in an egg first and then rolled it in that mixture.  it tastes damn good in eggs the next morning.


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Sep 9, 2007)

Coffee with hazelnut creamer (gotta have the hazlenut) everyday. French Toast, hashbrowns or Pancakes with real maple syrup (not everyday but my favorite breakfast foods) I wont use any syrup other than the Vermont / New England Maple. Thankfully I can pick some up locally and of course I do when I go north. It tastes so much better.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 9, 2007)

dmc said:


> Coffee, toast, TV politics and a NY Times..



....umm, are you spying on me?  If you added arguing politics on reddit and browsing AZ...that would sum up my Sunday morning regiment.

Edit:  Add pedialyte and vitamin b1 if hungover.  Just found this article that kind of confirms my addiction.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 9, 2007)

Bagel and cream cheese and OJ.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 9, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Bagel and cream cheese and OJ.



I only drink OJ that's delivered in a slow white bronco.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 9, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> I only drink OJ that's delivered in a slow white bronco.



If that's what you're into then more power to ya!


----------



## Marc (Sep 9, 2007)

I hope you were up before 9 am for your definition of "mad early."

I'm usually up by 7 on the weekends.  That feels really late to me after getting up at 5:30 all week.

Breakfast is usually eggs and fried potato or cereal and toast or muffin.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 9, 2007)

Marc said:


> I hope you were up before 9 am for your definition of "mad early."
> 
> I'm usually up by 7 on the weekends.  That feels really late to me after getting up at 5:30 all week.
> 
> Breakfast is usually eggs and fried potato or cereal and toast or muffin.



I got up at 7:30 today and that seemed late to me.  I usually get up between 5:30 and 6:00 during the week.  On the weekends one kid or the other normally gets me up by 7:00 or so...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 9, 2007)

Marc said:


> I hope you were up before 9 am for your definition of "mad early."
> 
> I'm usually up by 7 on the weekends.  That feels really late to me after getting up at 5:30 all week.
> 
> Breakfast is usually eggs and fried potato or cereal and toast or muffin.



I woke up at 8:30AM this morning and that was with no alarm set.  The weekend is the only time I can sleep in and during ski season I go for several months without sleeping in.  If I was partying last night I would have slept alot later.  During the weekend I'm up at 7:30AM on office days and 6:30AM on delivery days..


----------



## skibum1321 (Sep 10, 2007)

I usually do the Honey Nut Cheerios for breakfast on weekdays. Weekends is usually eggs and a bagel or french toast.

During the week I'm up at 6 and weekends can really vary - sometimes I'm up by 6:30 for a morning ride and others I sleep in until 9:30 or so.


----------



## dmc (Sep 10, 2007)

skibum1321 said:


> sometimes I'm up by 6:30 for a morning ride



thats hot..  Great way to start the day..


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 10, 2007)

dmc said:


> It's also locally and globally inciteful as well as entertaining.



Insightful or inciteful? Either works, really.


----------



## skibum1321 (Sep 10, 2007)

dmc said:


> thats hot..  Great way to start the day..



:lol: I meant bike ride, but that would be an even better way


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 10, 2007)

Today...soup..white cheddar popcorn..cherry coke..I need a heady ass'd lunch to make up for it..then crab for dinner


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 10, 2007)

Saturday breakfast: 2 eggs, over easy, corned beef hash, homefries and white toast.
Sunday: ham egg and cheese on toast
Today: coffee


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 10, 2007)

A bowl of Kashi Go Lean Crunch, 6 prunes, and a big glass of water.  I usually grab my coffee when I get to the office.  And I really needed that caffeine this AM.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 10, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> Saturday breakfast: 2 eggs, over easy, corned beef hash, homefries and white toast.



This is porbably my favorite breakfast.  The only diff is I go with rye toast, no butter.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 10, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> This is porbably my favorite breakfast.  The only diff is I go with rye toast, no butter.



Corned beef hash is where it's at. Breakfast Club in Allston is the only place I've found around here that does it well.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 10, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> Corned beef hash is where it's at. Breakfast Club in Allston is the only place I've found around here that does it well.



Stott's Dinner up near Mohegan Sun has amazing hash.  Their baked goods are off the hook as well.  Its a small old school place but those places are often the best.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 10, 2007)

Corned Beef hash is the bomb deezy but I also like a side of bacon with it for crunch..


----------



## MRGisevil (Sep 10, 2007)

I usually don't eat breakfast, but when I do I looooooooooooooooooove me some sweet, sweet home fries. My sis-in-law re-married this weekend and the whole family went out to a breakfast buffet. I had three plates of home fries and a side of home fries. The state of shock I was in after that I'll forever remember as potato irenia. It was quite nice.


----------



## dmc (Sep 10, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> hash is the bomb deezy



Indeed


----------



## dmc (Sep 10, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> Corned beef hash is where it's at.



no doubt... cooked really well...  crispy in spots.  

My favorite breakfast meat... My least favorite is scraple...  I can deal with a lot of wierd Philly stuff..  But i draw the line on scrapple.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 10, 2007)

dmc said:


> no doubt... cooked really well...  crispy in spots.
> 
> My favorite breakfast meat... My least favorite is scraple...  I can deal with a lot of wierd Philly stuff..  But i draw the line on scrapple.



People freaking love scrapple at the Blue mountain Drive-Inn..often-times I get a quick 20-25k vert at Blue on a weekend morning..then leave when the crowds get too crazy and get a late breakfast/brunch at the Blue mountain Drive-Inn in Danielsville..last season along at least 3 people who I ski with regularly went for the scrappple..I'll take the fresh sausage..thank you very much..


----------



## hammer (Sep 10, 2007)

My favorite breakfast meat growing up was Taylor pork roll...







Good stuff, wish I could get it up here in New England.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 10, 2007)

hammer said:


> My favorite breakfast meat growing up was Taylor pork roll...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They have it right at the store across from where I work..PM me and I'll mail it to you..seriously..


----------



## kcyanks1 (Sep 21, 2007)

Generally cold cereal or oatmeal, which is my typically work day breakfast.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 21, 2007)

dmc said:


> no doubt... cooked really well...  crispy in spots.
> 
> My favorite breakfast meat... My least favorite is scraple...  I can deal with a lot of wierd Philly stuff..  But i draw the line on scrapple.



Ah! Corned beef hash done crispy with 2 fried eggs on top and a heaping side of hash browns.

Dammit now I'm hungry.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 21, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Ah! Corned beef hash done crispy with 2 fried eggs on top and a heaping side of hash browns.
> 
> Dammit now I'm hungry.



As long as they're over easy. Sunny side up gives too much yolk to soak into the hash, over medium not quite enough.
With liberal application of your choice of hot sauce, you can't go wrong.

Best part of the egg/hash/tater plate is you can slt and pepper (and hot sauce) the whole thing, wiht no worries of salting sweets.
I so know what I'm having for breakfast tomorrow....


----------



## drjeff (Sep 21, 2007)

dmc said:


> no doubt... cooked really well...  crispy in spots.
> 
> My favorite breakfast meat... My least favorite is scraple...  I can deal with a lot of wierd Philly stuff..  But i draw the line on scrapple.



Can't figure out that sCRAPle thing either??  My in-laws love it, my wife (having been raised with it atleast once a week) likes it.  Kind of taste like sawdust to me not matter how much bacon grease I try and cook it in  What I really can't stand about it, is that my mother in law has gone saturated fat/trans-fat fear crazy and has now found what amounts to tofu sCRAPle uke: :-o uke:  I kindly excuse myself from the breakfast table and offer to go get folks coffees at DD(none for me) and egg and cheese on a bagel magically keeps appearing on the car seat next to me those mornings!


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Sep 21, 2007)

Since the majority of my ski days are day trips, I start happy early (much early than "Mad" early.  When I just get up "Mad" early, I'm usually mad when I hit the slopes because I got there so late.)  Portability is the key, so it's usually muffins or bagels (remember "yo" backwards is "oy".)  Usually, I'll fill my thermos with coffee and hit the road.

I don't really drink (that much) any more.  But for "hangover helper" nothing beats a greasy protein heavy breakfast, a litre bag of lactated ringers and 100mg Thiamine.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 21, 2007)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> I don't really drink (that much) any more.  But for "hangover helper" nothing beats a greasy protein heavy breakfast, a litre bag of lactated ringers and 100mg Thiamine.



Grits are pretty good for beer stomach, too.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 21, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Ah! Corned beef hash done crispy with 2 fried eggs on top and a heaping side of hash browns.
> 
> Dammit now I'm hungry.



Damn this supposed diet..I need to hit a diner muy pronto..


----------



## gymnast46 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Breakfast*

Long Trail Ale over Corn Flakes.   *"Beer - it's not just for breakfast anymore".
*
I like to start the day with a three egg omelet with cheese and salsa, rye toast, and black coffee.  Oh, yeah.  And a shot glass of liquid Glucosamine for my arthritic knee.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 22, 2007)

Owch, my head.  Looks like it's going to be Pedialyte and a vitamin B complex this morning.


----------



## dmc (Sep 22, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Owch, my head.  Looks like it's going to be Pedialyte and a vitamin B complex this morning.




I feel for ya bro...
I suspect I'll feel like that tomorrow..  Big late night jam tonight...

This morning it's wheat toast, a banana and coffee


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 22, 2007)

I think a bagel and shrimp cocktail...and some budweiser..


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 25, 2007)

Had deep-fried French Toast, coated in granola and corn flakes, topped with hot fruit compote on Saturday. Gooooooooooooooood.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 25, 2007)

What a great thread...this morning..

Cup of Noodles, cheese doodles, diet Rockstar, reeses peanut butter cups..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 25, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> What a great thread...this morning..
> 
> Cup of Noodles, cheese doodles, diet Rockstar, reeses peanut butter cups..



How long you been on this health food kick?


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 25, 2007)

All that, and a *DIET* Rockstar?


----------



## drjeff (Sep 25, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> How long you been on this health food kick?



More importantly, just wait a couple of more years until that metabolism starts slowing down   Then see what type of effect that breakfast would have on your waist :-o

I started off on the "good" breakfast track this AM.  Low Carb protein shake and an apple. Then I got to the office and multiple patients had brought in baked goods this AM!  The still warm from the oven blueberry muffins were just calling too loud for me to successfully ignore them   Somehow though I was able to refrain from the box of DD munchkins that showed up also


----------



## marcski (Sep 25, 2007)

O.k. I'm finally giving and will post in this thread.  I've been reading it..but  haven't posted yet.  

I'm not a huge breakfast person.  70 minutes of bike riding in the woods and then an apple, a peach and a banana in the car on the way to work.    Oh, and water.  I'm off the juice (coffee) for about 3 years now.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 25, 2007)

A bowl of Kashi Go Lean, 6 prunes, and a glass of water.  I grab my coffee after my 1 hr commute to the office.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 25, 2007)

*RIP Second Breakfast*

No I am not a hobbit but I used to try and eat 6 meals a day.  My second breakfast was always a sausage, egg, and cheese on a rye bagel.  Now that I'm trying to shed some LBs for ski season second breakfast is no longer.  I will miss the grill gut in my office building.  Looking fwd to ski season so I can add back my breakfast sandwich and not feel guilty.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 25, 2007)

Big bowl o' Frosted Flakes and a banana.

I tend to eat kid's cereals these days.  Could be because I was never allowed to eat the sweet stuff growing up.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 25, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> How long you been on this health food kick?



Hahaha..yeah I'd like to lose some weight since I'm now over 200 pounds..for lunch I had a steak sandwich and chips..and after work I'm going to the bar for beer and wings...my diet and running program starts back up tomorrow...lol...I actually lose a pound everyday I don't drink beer..lol


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 25, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> All that, and a *DIET* Rockstar?



Haha..since I can't smoke pot or drink beer during work hours..it's really the only thing I can have to take off the edge..lol


----------



## bill2ski (Sep 25, 2007)

COFFEE ,Fresh fruit + toast + Oatmeal at 6:00 am ,COFFEE , Frusion drinkable yogart at 8:15COFFEE, Half a bagle w/ creamcheese at 10:30 COFFEE,COFFEE,COFFEE Dinner at 7:00 pm
Dessert.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 26, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Haha..since I can't smoke pot or drink beer during work hours..it's really the only thing I can have to take off the edge..lol



Good god, I'd hate to see you with the edge _on_.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 26, 2007)

Just had another bowl of Kashi.  My colon is squeaky clean!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 26, 2007)

I was out pretty late last night and hit snooze too many times for breakfast..so right now I haven't had one bite of food yet today..actually I haven't eaten anything since yesterday at 7:00PM..yikes...and this mad steezy thread is making me hungry.  Luckily a cemetery where I have to go to in a few minutes to check out a tombstone for a duplicate is across the street from a dank NY style bagel place so I'm planning on getting Roast beef, lettuce, tomato, and Onion, on a poppy bagel with spicy mustard...and some sour cream and onion chips...and a pickle..I don't know if they have Sugar Free Red Bull or Rockstar energy drink but if I don't have that to take the edge off..I'll probably do something crazy,,,,,,Holla


----------



## marcski (Sep 26, 2007)

Another hour in the woods mtn biking this morning and then in the car on the way to a meeting, an apple, a plum and a banana and water.  Then on the way back to the office picked up 2 scrambled on a roll with a touch of butter and a 1/2 cantaloupe.  

Now what to get for lunch?  I'm thinking some soup and a turkey sandwich....


----------



## bill2ski (Sep 26, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> COFFEE ,Fresh fruit + toast + Oatmeal at 6:00 am ,COFFEE , Frusion drinkable yogart at 8:15COFFEE, Half a bagle w/ creamcheese at 10:30 COFFEE,COFFEE,COFFEE Dinner at 7:00 pm
> Dessert.



Same thing again today


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 26, 2007)

I bought this Berry Drink earlier that I'm going to try tomorrow morning..it has Blueberries, Apples, Bananas, and Rasberries in it with no added Sugar.  The brand is called Naked..anyway it also has alot of Fiber.  I want to drop a few pounds before ski season...I started my running program back up today after work.  If I drink alot of beer and eat alot of junk food..I stay the same weight..so drinking a little less beer, exercising more, and eating healthier and I drop pounds quick.  Kind of a self improvement thing..Holla


----------



## severine (Sep 26, 2007)

Breakfast?  What's that?  I think that, by the time I'm done feeding the kids, changing diapers, and picking up after them, it's usually nearly lunch time.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 27, 2007)

severine said:


> Breakfast?  What's that?  I think that, by the time I'm done feeding the kids, changing diapers, and picking up after them, it's usually nearly lunch time.



That's why I need to work from home a couple of days a week.  If I'm not around wifey won't eat until dinner time.  For the 2 weeks after our son was born I took vacation time.  WIfey had a short order cook around the clock.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 27, 2007)

Chocolate Fiber One Bar, bannana, and a big ol' glass of water.


----------



## bill2ski (Sep 27, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> COFFEE ,Fresh fruit + toast + Oatmeal at 6:00 am ,COFFEE , Frusion drinkable yogart at 8:15COFFEE, Half a bagle w/ creamcheese at 10:30 COFFEE,COFFEE,COFFEE Dinner at 7:00 pm
> Dessert.





bill2ski said:


> Same thing again today




And today.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 27, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> That's why I need to work from home a couple of days a week.  If I'm not around wifey won't eat until dinner time.  For the 2 weeks after our son was born I took vacation time.  WIfey had a short order cook around the clock.



Wait until you have 2! 

I'll stop here and let Greg chime in with his favorite line...


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 27, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Wait until you have 2!
> 
> I'll stop here and let Greg chime in with his favorite line...



Is it 1 is 1 and 2 feels like 20?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 27, 2007)

It seems like everybody on here has kids...I guess that means that being a skier/rider means you're getting laid...O.K. back to the breakfast thread...

I had half a bottle of the berry organic drink and a handfull of goldfish pretzals...wow the Berry Organic drink has a ton of fiber and I was on the toilet reading the October issue of Ski magazine within 10 minutes...then at work I had tomato juice and cheese doodles...


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 27, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> It seems like everybody on here has kids...I guess that means that being a skier/rider means you're getting laid...O.K. back to the breakfast thread...
> 
> I had half a bottle of the berry organic drink and a handfull of goldfish pretzals...wow the Berry Organic drink has a ton of fiber and I was on the toilet reading the October issue of Ski magazine within 10 minutes...then at work I had tomato juice and cheese doodles...



your diet is so yin and yang. 

berry organic drink and goldfish
tomato juice and cheese doodle


----------



## hammer (Sep 27, 2007)

Whole wheat pancakes and COFFEE...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 27, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> your diet is so yin and yang.
> 
> berry organic drink and goldfish
> tomato juice and cheese doodle



I like salt..I found this really good fresh squeezed orange juice in the organic section that I'm going to start drinking every morning...I was told that if I eat breakfast everyday..it will increase my metabolism and I'll lose weight...we'll see...I'd like to drop 20 pounds..the toughest thing is that after work I like to hit up a happy hour for $1.25 drafts..and half priced appetizers..:beer:


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 27, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I like salt..I found this really good fresh squeezed orange juice in the organic section that I'm going to start drinking every morning...I was told that if I eat breakfast everyday..it will increase my metabolism and I'll lose weight...we'll see...I'd like to drop 20 pounds..the toughest thing is that after work I like to hit up a happy hour for $1.25 drafts..and half priced appetizers..:beer:



high fiber and low fat is the way to go.  it will keep your weight under control and save your colon in the long run.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 27, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Is it 1 is 1 and 2 feels like 20?



Close, I believe it's: "One is one and two is twenty"  Your's gets the same point across though.

Greg likes saying it so I was gonna let him, but I guess he's not paying attention to this thread..


----------



## Marc (Sep 27, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Close, I believe it's: "One is one and two is twenty"  Your's gets the same point across though.
> 
> Greg likes saying it so I was gonna let him, but I guess he's not paying attention to this thread..



I feel the same way about weddings...


----------



## bill2ski (Sep 27, 2007)

6 or 8 cups of coffee a day keeps the colon clean as a whistle


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 27, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> 6 or 8 cups of coffee a day keeps the colon clean as a whistle



it also keeps me in the bathroom all day.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 27, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> it also keeps me in the bathroom all day.



Nothing like getting paid while on the toilet..unfortunately the only bathroom reading at my work is Funeral Director magazine..uke:


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 27, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Nothing like getting paid while on the toilet..unfortunately the only bathroom reading at my work is Funeral Director magazine..uke:



i'd hate to see the centerfold in that publication.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 27, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> i'd hate to see the centerfold in that publication.



:lol:

Scary thought!  uke:


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 27, 2007)

bvibert said:


> :lol:
> 
> Scary thought!  uke:



Hey, some people are into that....


----------



## drjeff (Sep 27, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> i'd hate to see the centerfold in that publication.



You should see some of the centerfold pics from my dental journals


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 27, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> i'd hate to see the centerfold in that publication.



Well all the funeral directors are having a big convention in Las Vegas this year..you know what they say "What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas"..:razz:

on the breakfast thread...what are everybodies favorite types of Omelattes..

Mine is Ham, cheddar, tomato, with salsa on the side...with a side of bacon and some rye toast..:beer:


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 27, 2007)

I prefer regular coffee to lattes, even Omelattes.
Omelets, though, I don't like much. Too eggy- I get all "greased out" very quickly eating omelets. Two fried eggs and corned beef hash I can do. a 2 egg omelet with cheese and ham, not so much. I do like the flavor, though.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 27, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Well all the funeral directors are having a big convention in Las Vegas this year..you know what they say "What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas"..:razz:
> 
> on the breakfast thread...what are everybodies favorite types of Omelattes..
> 
> Mine is Ham, cheddar, tomato, with salsa on the side...with a side of bacon and some rye toast..:beer:



There's about 30,000 dentists in San Francisco for the next week for our national convention.  Wasn't as appealing to me as last year when it was in Vegas (about 50,000 went to that one).  Next year, San Antonio, likely for me, '09 in Honolulu, DEFINITE attendance 

As for omlettes,  I'm a fan of the ham, cheddar, onion and tomato with a little salsa on top.  Throw in a couple of slices of whole wheat toast and a little strawberry jelly and I'm a happy camper!


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 27, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> on the breakfast thread...what are everybodies favorite types of Omelattes..
> 
> Mine is Ham, cheddar, tomato, with salsa on the side...with a side of bacon and some rye toast..:beer:



in my house an omelette can have anything that is left over in the fridge.  i like to add sauteed onions.  i sub the onions for shallots when i have them on hand.  they have a milder taste than the onion.  some memorable omelette add ins:

left-over empanada filling
chilli and cheese
oven roasted cauliflower that was coated in bread crumbs
oven roasted zucchini that was coated in bread crumbs
oven roasted asparagus that was coated in bread crumbs (seeing a theme here)
mushrooms that were sauteed in olive oil, garlic, and thyme and some goat cheese
left over sausage and peppers
andouille sausage
kielbasa
roasted potatoes
best one of all, left over prime rib from x-mas dinner.  now that's some steak and eggs.


----------



## bill2ski (Sep 27, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> in my house an omelette can have anything that is left over in the fridge.  i like to add sauteed onions.  i sub the onions for shallots when i have them on hand.  they have a milder taste than the onion.  some memorable omelette add ins:
> 
> left-over empanada filling
> chilli and cheese
> ...



You and I think alike. I often plan a meal with the leftovers in mind, Some things are better as leftovers like American chop suey.
I prefer eggs Benedict to an omelet and the variations run the gambit just the same.
My fav is a Thomas sandwich size English muffin ,a can of Mary Kitchen corned beef hash and poached eggs all dripping in Hollandaise sauce. Not all for myself, of course ;-)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 27, 2007)

drjeff said:


> There's about 30,000 dentists in San Francisco for the next week for our national convention.  Wasn't as appealing to me as last year when it was in Vegas (about 50,000 went to that one).  Next year, San Antonio, likely for me, '09 in Honolulu, DEFINITE attendance
> 
> As for omlettes,  I'm a fan of the ham, cheddar, onion and tomato with a little salsa on top.  Throw in a couple of slices of whole wheat toast and a little strawberry jelly and I'm a happy camper!




Honolulu is nice..I stayed in the Mariott in Waikiki last summer,,and it was a great trip...definitely check out the North Shore and Diamond Head..

To keep with the breakfast thread..they had a great breakfast buffet which included an Omelatte bar, waffle bar, all the various breakfast meats, rice, fruit, pastries, and even sushi and miso soup..it was like 22 bucks which is alot but that was breakfast and lunch..and you could sneak out a muffin or eclair for later..


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 27, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> You and I think alike. I often plan a meal with the leftovers in mind, Some things are better as leftovers like American chop suey.
> I prefer eggs Benedict to an omelet and the variations run the gambit just the same.
> My fav is a Thomas sandwich size English muffin ,a can of Mary Kitchen corned beef hash and poached eggs all dripping in Hollandaise sauce. Not all for myself, of course ;-)



London broil, pork roast, whole chicken, pork shoulder...  can't beat cooking meat once and using 2 or even 3 times.


----------



## bill2ski (Sep 27, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> London broil, pork roast, whole chicken, pork shoulder...  can't beat cooking meat once and using 2 or even 3 times.



I'm lucky enough to be buddy's with a guy who owns a smokehouse. So, I load up on cuts ,cheese's and nuts a few times a year. A whole smoked turkey has semi permanent residence in my fridge as it has a shelf life of about a year.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 27, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> I'm lucky enough to be buddy's with a guy who owns a smokehouse. So, I load up on cuts ,cheese's and nuts a few times a year. A whole smoked turkey has semi permanent residence in my fridge as it has a shelf life of about a year.



Good man.  I'm in up in the air between buying a small smoker or making a larger one myself out of a 55 gallon drum.


----------



## bill2ski (Sep 27, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Good man.  I'm in up in the air between buying a small smoker or making a larger one myself out of a 55 gallon drum.



An old fridge works great ,if you cold smoke,(low heat,long set) a small electric burner pan and some wet wood chips is all you need. The plastic coated racks are perfect with a little pre smoking they season up and the items won't stick.Getting it dialed in so you hit the target temp is a little tricky. You can  drill vents and screw on the bottom of a coffee can as a damper, it's crude but it gets the job done. If you plan on smoking in the winter a steel drum sucks up a lot of BTU's and can make for inconsistent quality unless you rotate the stock, which intern forces you to open it up, causing heat loss and delays the uptake of smoke into the item being cured. A fridge is insulated so heat loss is minimized


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 27, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> An old fridge works great ,if you cold smoke,(low heat,long set) a small electric burner pan and some wet wood chips is all you need. The plastic coated racks are perfect with a little pre smoking they season up and the items won't stick.Getting it dialed in so you hit the target temp is a little tricky. You can  drill vents and screw on the bottom of a coffee can as a damper, it's crude but it gets the job done. If you plan on smoking in the winter a steel drum sucks up a lot of BTU's and can make for inconsistent quality unless you rotate the stock, which intern forces you to open it up, causing heat loss and delays the uptake of smoke into the item being cured. A fridge is insulated so heat loss is minimized



I do have one of those college fridges lying around that is dead.  Its not the really small one, but nowhere near full size.  Hmmmmmm


----------



## bill2ski (Sep 27, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> I do have one of those college fridges lying around that is dead.  Its not the really small one, but nowhere near full size.  Hmmmmmm



That's the ticket You'll be anjoying smoked salmon spread on your bagel in no time.
( this is a breakfast thread ) 
We almost hijacked this thread


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Sep 28, 2007)

Purists call say it's cheating, but I'm partial to the Big Green Egg.  It's all ceramic, so it's very well insulated (think: Space shuttle tiles).  Uses very little wood, even in winter, and it's really easy to control the temp.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 28, 2007)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> Purists call say it's cheating, but I'm partial to the Big Green Egg.  It's all ceramic, so it's very well insulated (think: Space shuttle tiles).  Uses very little wood, even in winter, and it's really easy to control the temp.



A shop near me sells the Green Egg.  Very intriguing.  Nice set-up BTW.


----------



## severine (Sep 28, 2007)

Back to breakfast, I had a Berry Berry bagel with natural peanut butter.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 28, 2007)

And to bring things back on topic...

In HS only seniors had parking spots on campus.  As juniors we would park in the commuter lot near the HS.  Due to the large # of jurors who drove it was hard to find a spot as the first bell approached.  A group of us starting doing a breakfast tailgate every Friday.  We would use a small propane grill and cook up egg sandwiches.  Someone would always grab some donuts, bagels, and coffee etc.  It turned into a real party in the spring.  Sophomores and freshman started showing up.  People started getting drunk before school.  It was a real scene.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 28, 2007)

Leftover NY strip steak, goldfish pretzals, water, berry drink....Breakfast #1

5th Avenue candy bar, chips, diet ginger ale..........breakfast #2..

I have a cold and a ravanous appetite right now..all I can think of is Kentucky Fried Chicken...


----------



## drjeff (Sep 28, 2007)

A splurge today,  a DD bacon, egg and cheese on a wheat bagel and a Coke Zero.  Still 2+ hours later feels like I have a 10lb brick in my stomach uke:


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 28, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> 5th Avenue candy bar, chips, diet ginger ale..........breakfast #2..



There is the ying and yang again...


----------



## drjeff (Sep 28, 2007)

drjeff said:


> A splurge today,  a DD bacon, egg and cheese on a wheat bagel and a Coke Zero.  Still 2+ hours later feels like I have a 10lb brick in my stomach uke:




Update:  4.5 hours later, still full courtesy of DD.  Don't know how I'll manage lunch in less than an hour   Too bad since one of my local orthodontist colleagues is taking me to a good restaurant for lunch today


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 28, 2007)

drjeff said:


> Update:  4.5 hours later, still full courtesy of DD.  Don't know how I'll manage lunch in less than an hour   Too bad since one of my local orthodontist colleagues is taking me to a good restaurant for lunch today




Yikes you must have a small stomach...I usually get a Boston Creme Donut to go with a breakfast sandwich from DD..


----------



## drjeff (Sep 28, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Yikes you must have a small stomach...I usually get a Boston Creme Donut to go with a breakfast sandwich from DD..




The carb/protein mix for me tends to "linger" for a while.  Either mainly protein, or mainly carbs and I'm hungry within 2 hours.  Mix and match and its SLOW motion.  Forced me to have a piddly little casear salad for lunch instead of the normal phenomenal burger I would have had where I had lunch today


----------



## severine (Sep 28, 2007)

drjeff said:


> The carb/protein mix for me tends to "linger" for a while.  Either mainly protein, or mainly carbs and I'm hungry within 2 hours.  Mix and match and its SLOW motion.  Forced me to have a piddly little casear salad for lunch instead of the normal phenomenal burger I would have had where I had lunch today


"They" say that's the key... pairing carbs and protein.  You utilize more nutrients and it keeps you full longer.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 28, 2007)

severine said:


> "They" say that's the key... pairing carbs and protein.  You utilize more nutrients and it keeps you full longer.




I know personally, if I go essentially all protein (Atkins like diet) the weight just melts off me, If I go high carb, the weight piles on me.  Its all about finding that happy mid ground(and avoiding ordering the donuts at DD   )


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 2, 2007)

I had an all beef hot dog for breakfast today.  The other day I had bacon egg and cheese on a poppy bagel from Dunkin Donuts at like 8:30AM and I wasn't hungry until 3:00PM..Dr Jeff is right..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 8, 2007)

Bump


----------



## montvm (Oct 8, 2007)

*Lyndonville dinner VT*

Any VT'ers out there ever have breakfast at this dinner.

Best Breakfast i ever had.  That was proably 10 years ago, does anyone know if its still around?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 3, 2008)

Bump for stoke!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 3, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Or just being a PWM ...





post number 3,866..can somebody PM me some bacon..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 22, 2008)

bump for stoke!!!


----------



## drjeff (Jun 22, 2008)

Today was a bacon, tomato and cheddar omlette with a grilled blueberry muffin at small diner just off Lake Winnipesaukee in Wolfeboro, NH.  And of course I had a bite or two of the kids pancakes


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 22, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Today was a bacon, tomato and cheddar omlette with a grilled blueberry muffin at small diner just off Lake Winnipesaukee in Wolfeboro, NH.  And of course I had a bite or two of the kids pancakes



That's either a very late or very early  breakfast, or are you just getting around to posting it?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 22, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> That's either a very late or very early  breakfast, or are you just getting around to posting it?



A really late breakfast TR   Longish day of being with the family up in NH, then then when we got back to CT, one of the BIG thunderstomrs that rolled over my house this aftrenoon cuasing a power spike reaked some havoc with the cable modem and wireless router that took a little time and a couple of phone calls to tech support to get things back to normal


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 16, 2008)

*The breakfast thread*

Cuz its the most important meal of the day and we have a lunch and dinner thread.

Grapes, quark on crisp bread with some chopped up herbs, watermelon juiced, decaf green tea.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 16, 2008)

Thomas' everything bagel w/ cream cheese, going to get an OJ in a minute.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 16, 2008)

Waffles and coffee.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 16, 2008)

A chocolate version of 1 of these


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice thread.... http://forums.alpinezone.com/17617-breakfast-thread.html?highlight=breakfast+thread

So far today I only had a pretzal..I have a tendency to lay in bed until the last possible minute..then shit shower and shave uber quick before work..I need to start eating fruit and hardboiled eggs..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 16, 2008)

Eat Like a KING in the am 
A Prince  @ noon
and a Pauper  @ Nite 
and exercise and you'l NOT have any WEIGHT issues 
 in otherwords Match eating pattern to metabolic rate


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 16, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Eat Like a KING in the am
> A Prince  @ noon
> and a Pauper  @ Nite
> and exercise and you'l NOT have any WEIGHT issues
> in otherwords Match eating pattern to metabolic rate




I have to start eating steak at breakfast instead of dinner..only problem is steak goes much better with beer than OJ..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 16, 2008)

Bloody Mary ----------- my man !


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 16, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Bloody Mary ----------- my man !



But I can't show up at work with a buzz...but on Saturday...I'm doing it right...

Breakfast..NY Strip Steak..salad..tator tots...Bloody Mary..and then beer...then for dinner..I'm going light..

I'm actually down 3 pounds in the last week because I've only been drinking 3-4 beers per day down from 6-7..and not pigging out latenight..just another 22 pounds to go..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> But I can't show up at work with a buzz...but on Saturday...I'm doing it right...
> 
> Breakfast..NY Strip Steak..salad..tator tots...Bloody Mary..and then beer...then for dinner..I'm going light..
> 
> I'm actually down 3 pounds in the last week because I've only been drinking 3-4 beers per day down from 6-7..and not pigging out latenight..just another 22 pounds to go..



 Good for ya Steeze  BUT skip  the Booze  and the results will be better


----------



## Marc (Jul 16, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Eat Like a KING in the am
> A Prince  @ noon
> and a Pauper  @ Nite
> and exercise and you'l NOT have any WEIGHT issues
> in otherwords Match eating pattern to metabolic rate



If you're exercising heavily the next day, eating a big meal at night (preferably late at night) is crucial for rebuilding glycogen stores.

Otherwise I'd agree with you.


----------



## severine (Jul 16, 2008)

A slice of homemade Banana Oatmeal Bread.


----------



## Marc (Jul 16, 2008)

Also, I had a blueberry bagel with a little smart balance light, and a poached egg on a whole wheat english muffin.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 16, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Good for ya Steeze  BUT skip  the Booze  and the results will be better



Tru-dat...If I just quit drinking..I'd save so much $$$$ and calories..

On the subject..It was nice when I was away at Lake Anna Virginia because everyday of my trip I made myself a real breakfast.  Usually an Omelatte with shredded mexican cheese and salsa with bacon and sometimes breakfast sandwiches on an English muffic.  I also drank coffee every morning which I don't usually do because I get uber hyper on coffee.  I actually don't have a coffee maker in my place..I might be the only one..


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 16, 2008)

Most work days I have a fast breakfast, bagel w/cream cheese, etc.  On days off especially before a hike or ski, breakfast will consist of three scrambles eggs, sausage, bacon, toast, and a pile of hash browns!  Yum!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 1, 2008)

Corned beef and fried egg on Rye bread...coffee


----------



## severine (Aug 1, 2008)

Honey Nut Cheerios in milk


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 1, 2008)

Breakfast looks good. Hopefully you are not drinking the coffee light and sweet. The coffee itself isn't very fastening, it what you put in it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 1, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Breakfast looks good. Hopefully you are not drinking the coffee light and sweet. The coffee itself isn't very fastening, it what you put in it.



Just one cream and one sugar..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 1, 2008)

Coffee.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 1, 2008)

Blueberry bagel toasted with a bit of butter.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 2, 2008)

Kielbasa, egg and cheese on a roll.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 2, 2008)

It's looking like trail mix...I have no appetite right now..


----------



## severine (Aug 2, 2008)

blueberry bagel w/cream cheese


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 2, 2008)

pancakes, coffee


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm already thinking about breakfast tomorrow morning...all I know is...It's going to be "The Sex"...


----------



## ckofer (Aug 2, 2008)

Today I made gluten-free pancakes with millions of blueberries and sprinkles (yes the ones for ice cream).


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 2, 2008)

made a fritata this morning.  shredded potatoes, onions, garlic, pancetta and tasso ham, tiny bit of cheese.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 3, 2008)

Waffles and coffee.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 3, 2008)

Once I got out of bed I had Honey Nut Cheerios and then some strawberries.


----------



## severine (Aug 3, 2008)

Blueberry waffles (that I made!) with real maple syrup and some strawberries.  A little orange juice on the side.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 3, 2008)

fruit..sugarfree red bull..steak sandwich..sour cream and onion chips...Sam Adams Summer...breakfast of champions..pretty soon I'm going to need a safety meeting...you can never be too safe..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 3, 2008)

Made waffles from the remaining pancake batter with bananas, strawberries and blueberries topping and home made whip cream and thick slice bacon. YEEAAAAAAA !


----------



## severine (Aug 4, 2008)

Just had a YO+Plus Blackberry Pomegranate yogurt.  Not sure what else I'll have... either cereal or a bagel, probably.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 4, 2008)

cup of noodles..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 4, 2008)

2 peaches, coffee.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 13, 2008)

turkey, cheddar and bacon flatbread sandwich from Dunkin Donuts..turbo ice coffee


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 13, 2008)

Nectarine, Mueslix, skim milk


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 22, 2008)

I just hit up Dunkin Donuts and I'm trying the new egg white flat bread sandwich with turkey sausage..it's under 300 calories and very good.  Also coffee


----------



## drjeff (Aug 22, 2008)

DD's also got my business this AM too.  An Egg and Cheese on a non toasted multi-grain bagel and a large unsweetened iced tea with lemon.

That will probably get me all the way through until it's tailgating time outside Gillete Stadium later this afternoon for the Patriots/Eagles pre-season game tonight


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 22, 2008)

I had a bowl of my wife's homemade granola with some vanilla yogurt and 2% milk. And a glass of OJ.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Aug 22, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> homemade granola





i've never heard of "homemade granola" before....how does that work?


----------



## severine (Aug 22, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> i've never heard of "homemade granola" before....how does that work?


http://www.cooks.com/rec/search/0,1-0,homemade_granola,FF.html

Sort of like making your own trail mix.    I wanted to make granola before.. but, like many things, never seemed to get around to it....  I bet what Dr Skimeister had for breakfast was far better than any commercial granola you could buy in the store.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 22, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> i've never heard of "homemade granola" before....how does that work?



It works very well.

Mix uncooked oats, honey, raisins, dates, dried fruit (cherries, starawberries). Spread on a baking pan. Bake. Let cool. Eat.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Aug 22, 2008)

severine said:


> http://www.cooks.com/rec/search/0,1-0,homemade_granola,FF.html
> 
> Sort of like making your own trail mix.    I wanted to make granola before.. but, like many things, never seemed to get around to it....  I bet what Dr Skimeister had for breakfast was far better than any commercial granola you could buy in the store.





Dr Skimeister said:


> It works very well.
> 
> Mix uncooked oats, honey, raisins, dates, dried fruit (cherries, starawberries). Spread on a baking pan. Bake. Let cool. Eat.





Thanks....

And I thought I was being a good boy eating Honey Nut Cheerios and a banana!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 22, 2008)

1/2 cupHoney Nut cheerios mixed with  I/2 cup oat bran  , bananas and bluberries topped with a spoonful of Trader Joes granola with skim milk   ( kinda a usual here myonly changes are the cereal brands) or the occasional BB pancake or waffle


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 22, 2008)

Oatmeal with a dallop of Southern Sunshine marmalade. Coffee.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 22, 2008)

I usually don't drink coffee and my 16 ounce coffee from Dunkin Donuts had me buzzin..when I cam into work..I felt like Beavis..I almost said..."Lake Titicaca"..LMBFAO


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 23, 2008)

One slice of leftover pizza and OJ..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2008)

Pretzals..peanuts..chef boyardee Spaghetti with meatballs..water..diet coke...Hungover breakfast of champions..and only 2.5 more hours until lunch..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 29, 2008)

Fresh garden veggies on a baguette. Tomatoes, scallions, italian peppers, cukes, with a sprinkle of real bacon bits and muenster steeze, coffee, bloody mary.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Fresh garden veggies on a baguette. Tomatoes, scallions, italian peppers, cukes, with a sprinkle of real bacon bits and muenster steeze, coffee, bloody mary.



Do you make a bloody mary from scratch or use a mix???


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 29, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Do you make a bloody mary from scratch or use a mix???



Scratch. Occasionally I'll throw a raw clam in it too, but I didn't have any this AM.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Scratch. Occasionally I'll throw a raw clam in it too, but I didn't have any this AM.



cool..at the local bar it's a pint glass with ice...2 ounces of bottom shelf vodka..a small can of tomato juice..worcestshire sauce..about a half teaspoon of horseradish..and a little pepper and celery salt..along with a couple olives..mad steezy yo..my favorite thing to have with a bloody mary is peanuts..I've also seen Bloody Marys garnished with a cocktail shrimp at steezier establishments..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 29, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> cool..at the local bar it's a pint glass with ice...2 ounces of bottom shelf vodka..a small can of tomato juice..worcestshire sauce..about a half teaspoon of horseradish..and a little pepper and celery salt..along with a couple olives..mad steezy yo..my favorite thing to have with a bloody mary is peanuts..I've also seen Bloody Marys garnished with a cocktail shrimp at steezier establishments..



That's a good base recipe. I monkey around with it depending on what I have in the house, I'll add clam juice or hot suace as well, if I want it spicier. I like to throw a few olives in there too, or some pearl onions. Like I said, I check to see what's in da house and tailor the recipe around it. I usually use V-8 or Sacramento Veg juice or Clamato, depending on what's on sale.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> That's a good base recipe. I monkey around with it depending on what I have in the house, I'll add clam juice or hot suace as well, if I want it spicier. I like to throw a few olives in there too, or some pearl onions. Like I said, I check to see what's in da house and tailor the recipe around it. I usually use V-8 or Sacramento Veg juice or Clamato, depending on what's on sale.



At my Dads 60th BDAY brunch..my parents under-estimated how much Bloody Marys would be consumed..we went through a handle of vodka and 5 bottles of bloody mary mix and I had to go out and buy more ice.  Do you ever drink a bloody beer?  One guy at the local bar mixes tomato juice with beer..and I know they sell Bud light mixed with Clamato.  There's also a guy at the bar who puts pepper in his beer.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 29, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> At my Dads 60th BDAY brunch..my parents under-estimated how much Bloody Marys would be consumed..we went through a handle of vodka and 5 bottles of bloody mary mix and I had to go out and buy more ice.  Do you ever drink a bloody beer?  One guy at the local bar mixes tomato juice with beer..and I know they sell Bud light mixed with Clamato.  There's also a guy at the bar who puts pepper in his beer.



I've tried it as a hangover remedy, but I actually prefer 1/2 beer and 1/2 coke. You get the caffeine and beer buzz mixed together. I still occasionally order a pint of beer, a pint of coke, and then mix em myself. I learned that as a kid in Germany.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 29, 2008)

Here's another variation of a beer mixer

http://www.germanbeerinstitute.com/Radler.html


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 29, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I've tried it as a hangover remedy, but I actually prefer 1/2 beer and 1/2 coke. You get the caffeine and beer buzz mixed together. I still occasionally order a pint of beer, a pint of coke, and then mix em myself. I learned that as a kid in Germany.



My ex-father-in-law used to mix beer with birch beer.

*shrug*


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 30, 2008)

morning fresh egg mcmuffin
hash brown
coffee
apple juice


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 30, 2008)

Sliced tomatoes on rye with chopped vidalia, smart balance, S &P. Coffee, a coupla mini almond biscottis


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 30, 2008)

For three hours I've been thinking about making a pancetta, tasso, black trumpet mushroom and tomato breakfast burrito and yet here I sit :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 30, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> For three hours I've been thinking about making a pancetta, tasso, black trumpet mushroom and tomato breakfast burrito and yet here I sit :lol:




That sounds good..I'm starting to count calories and an Egg McMuffin is actually one of the healthiest breakfast items at 420 calories..The Sausage McMuffin is way worse..much more fattening..and saltier.  I freaking love AppleJuice..Anyway I figured I'd post a rap about applejuice I wrote two years ago on my myspace blog...If you like apple juice and hip hop music..you should definitely read it...Word..

If you like Apple Juice..then you an A-head..you an A-head..If you like Apple Juice then you an A-head..you an A-head



I walk down the street yes I'm a pimp I walk down the street with a steezy limp..walking through the A with a bottle of A-juice..other hand on my nutz cause they feeling real loose..I drink that Apple juice straight to the dome...my head be spinning like wheels on chrome...I drink that Motts and Nantucket Nectars..even gave some juice to Hector..I hit the blunt occasionally it's the Apple-Juice that gets me Tip-say Tip-say..those punks drink fruit punch and lemonade..I always buy apple juice when I get paid..I copped a box of Apple juice with my happy meal..even had apple juice in my pocket on Let's make a Deal..what's behind door #3 it's apple juice for all my homies..apple sauce, apple cidar, and apple pie..I'm a hit that apple juice till the day I die..I get insane for the juice..sell my gold chains for the juices..get mad loco like OJ..as long as it doesn't mess with my AJ...I represent the A-heads from Boston to Tokyo..always give some juice to my steezy hoes..who be at my shows..#1 rule right before I shoop it's a big ass'ed bowl of Apple juice soup..eating fruit loops with Tucan Sam..drinking apple juice with a briz-ell named Pam..drinking apple juice with Bam and Don Vito..drinking apple juice with Judge Ito..and Michael Jacksons brother Tito..it's hella neato..like eating fritos...

If you like Apple Juice than you an A-head you an A-head If you like Apple Juice than you an A-head you an A-head..step to the left now step to the right pound some apple juice you'll feel alright-stick your left leg out and shake it all around do the hokey pokey and drink apple juice okey dokey

I drink apple Juice with Ned Flanders I drink apple juice with Steve Sanders..with Ann Landers...no goose or gander..if you mess with my lyrics gonna sue you for slander...I'm is-out


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 1, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> ......Anyway I figured I'd post a rap about applejuice I wrote two years ago on my myspace blog...If you like apple juice and hip hop music..you should definitely read it...Word..
> 
> If you like Apple Juice..then you an A-head..you an A-head..If you like Apple Juice then you an A-head..you an A-head
> 
> ...



When does the video come out???


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 1, 2008)

The lady made cinnamon banana pancakes this morning.....great stuff


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 12, 2008)

Sausage and egg on a poppy bagel..Diet Coke..


----------



## Geoff (Sep 13, 2008)

My breakfast for the last bunch of months has been an eggwhite omelet with spinach and salsa.  I buy store-brand eggbeaters for $2.99/quart and use a cup per omelet.  I buy frozen chopped spinach at $0.79 per package.  It's about 250 calories and 25 grams of protein.  There's just enough compex carbs in the spinach and salsa to give my blood sugar a decent shot for the morning.  it's stupid-low food cost, maybe 5 minutes of prep time including washing the pan, and way better for you than the junk carbs most people eat.  I drink green jasmine tea I buy at the asian grocery store.  I pretty much only drink coffee at coffee shops.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 20, 2008)

steak egg cheese sauteed onion sandwich from the local deli..and a large coffee


----------



## drjeff (Sep 20, 2008)

Late report today:

Egg white, cheddar and ham omlette wrap in a whole wheat tortilla.  Or as my kids call them "cheesy egg burritos"


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 21, 2008)

This morning..Chocolate covered pretzals and water..lol


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 27, 2008)

french dip..chips..coffee


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 8, 2008)

Just finished off a sausage, mushroom, pepper, onion and cheddar omlette.


----------



## severine (Nov 8, 2008)

Leftover pepperoni, sausage, & mushroom pizza.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2008)

leftover sausage pizza


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 9, 2008)

2 sausage mcmuffin with egg, hash browns + coffee.  I'm no coffee connoisseur but mcD's coffee sucks.


----------



## JD (Nov 9, 2008)

Lately I've been a fan of piggies under a blanket.  Couple home-made sausage patties seared in a skillet, then hoe-cake batter right on top of them, finish in the oven.  Lovely.  
Also like baked eggs with smoked ham and good cheddar.  Crack 'em into a dish, little Heavy Cream, smoked ham, bake until yolks start to set, put on cheese, throw back in to melty goodness.  Whole wheat toast and butter.  Yum.  
Coconut risotto with toasted almonds tossed in raw honey.  Rasins and cinnamon too!  
I also like french toast.  I like to make a sandwich with thin slice Brioche, cream cheese, and thin sliced plums, peachs or banannas.  Then soak the whole thing in Royal Batter and proceed as ussual.  Yum.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 9, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> 2 sausage mcmuffin with egg, hash browns + coffee.  I'm no coffee connoisseur but mcD's coffee sucks.



I like the Mickey D's coffee..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 9, 2008)

JD said:


> Lately I've been a fan of piggies under a blanket.  Couple home-made sausage patties seared in a skillet, then hoe-cake batter right on top of them, finish in the oven.  Lovely.
> Also like baked eggs with smoked ham and good cheddar.  Crack 'em into a dish, little Heavy Cream, smoked ham, bake until yolks start to set, put on cheese, throw back in to melty goodness.  Whole wheat toast and butter.  Yum.
> Coconut risotto with toasted almonds tossed in raw honey.  Rasins and cinnamon too!
> I also like french toast.  I like to make a sandwich with thin slice Brioche, cream cheese, and thin sliced plums, peachs or banannas.  Then soak the whole thing in Royal Batter and proceed as ussual.  Yum.



Your post is making me hungry


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 9, 2008)

Coffee and a pumpkin raisin muffin. JD should open a bfast joint, it'd be worth the drive there.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 9, 2008)

My breakfast today was pretzals and Sugar Free Red Bull..no appetite..


----------



## severine (Nov 9, 2008)

JD said:


> Lately I've been a fan of piggies under a blanket.  Couple home-made sausage patties seared in a skillet, then hoe-cake batter right on top of them, finish in the oven.  Lovely.
> Also like baked eggs with smoked ham and good cheddar.  Crack 'em into a dish, little Heavy Cream, smoked ham, bake until yolks start to set, put on cheese, throw back in to melty goodness.  Whole wheat toast and butter.  Yum.
> Coconut risotto with toasted almonds tossed in raw honey.  Rasins and cinnamon too!
> I also like french toast.  I like to make a sandwich with thin slice Brioche, cream cheese, and thin sliced plums, peachs or banannas.  Then soak the whole thing in Royal Batter and proceed as ussual.  Yum.


OMG, you can make breakfast for me any time!!!   YUM!


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 9, 2008)

severine said:


> OMG, you can make breakfast for me any time!!!   YUM!



+1


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 9, 2008)

Coffee just beeped that it was done, I think I'm going to make an omelet


----------



## JD (Nov 9, 2008)

Next time you ski at sugarbush or MRG, jsut stay the the pitcher inn ( www.pitcherinn.com ) and I'll cook breakfast for you.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 25, 2008)

sausage and american cheese omelette.  4 cups of coffee (so far)


----------



## drjeff (Nov 25, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> sausage and american cheese omelette.  4 cups of coffee (so far)


----------



## severine (Nov 25, 2008)

chocolate hazelnut biscotti granola cereal from Target w/organic milk


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 21, 2008)

leftover steak


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 21, 2008)

JD said:


> Lately I've been a fan of piggies under a blanket.  Couple home-made sausage patties seared in a skillet, then hoe-cake batter right on top of them, finish in the oven.  Lovely.
> Also like baked eggs with smoked ham and good cheddar.  Crack 'em into a dish, little Heavy Cream, smoked ham, bake until yolks start to set, put on cheese, throw back in to melty goodness.  Whole wheat toast and butter.  Yum.
> Coconut risotto with toasted almonds tossed in raw honey.  Rasins and cinnamon too!
> I also like french toast.  I like to make a sandwich with thin slice Brioche, cream cheese, and thin sliced plums, peachs or banannas.  Then soak the whole thing in Royal Batter and proceed as ussual.  Yum.



 Damn that Sounds unreal -- JD you are a talented dude !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 21, 2008)

eggo waffles with grade b vermont maple syrup


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 21, 2008)

We had Pot Roast last night

Think I'm going to use that as the 'steak' in steak and eggs.  Guess I should get to work, closing in on lunch time soon


----------



## drjeff (Dec 21, 2008)

Today was an EAS carb sense peanut butter/chocolate crunch bar and some water


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 21, 2009)

turkey and cheddar omelet  + XL coffee from dunkin donuts.


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 21, 2009)

Large Coffee from DD and some Oatmeal


----------



## severine (Apr 21, 2009)

Frosted Flakes.

Though I am making some Cinnamon Bread for later; it just won't be ready until closer to lunchtime.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 21, 2009)

I had an EAS low carb dark chocolate shake which I completed counteracted my low carb goodness when I got to the office and saw that a patient brought in a dozen still warm from the oven muffins and I was "forced" to do some quality control sampling on a cranberry walnut one


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm down a couple more pounds so I thought I'd treat myself to a steezy breakfast from Mickey D's..

Hotcakes with sausage..Real McDonalds HotCake syrup..fresh sausage and hash brown..washed down with coffee and Apple Juice..I like AppleJuice..I even wrote a song about it..I'll post it later!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 3, 2009)

Deviled eggs...rye toast..pretzals..diet Coke..


----------



## krisskis (May 5, 2009)

Kashi Go Lean cereal...
Anyone else eat this stuff??

Ever since i was diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes, the doc wants me on high fiber, low carb and no added sugar. The fiber is making me blow up...LOL. And i love how the box says "twigs" as an ingrediant...LOL. I am going to try the one that has "clusters" next...hopefully it tastes better than the twigs...LOL.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 5, 2009)

krisskis said:


> Kashi Go Lean cereal...
> Anyone else eat this stuff??
> 
> Ever since i was diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes, the doc wants me on high fiber, low carb and no added sugar. The fiber is making me blow up...LOL. And i love how the box says "twigs" as an ingrediant...LOL. I am going to try the one that has "clusters" next...hopefully it tastes better than the twigs...LOL.



still off the smokes?


----------



## severine (May 5, 2009)

What, you don't like twigs? :lol: Isn't there a Seinfeld joke or something about that?

I had Frosted Flakes for breakfast. I shouldn't be eating that but there was a really good sale this week and I got it for free.


----------



## drjeff (May 6, 2009)

A couple of sausage links, some vanilla yogurt and a chocolate fudge EAS carb-sense protein shake this AM


----------



## severine (May 6, 2009)

Frosted Mini Wheats in 1% Over the Moon milk.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 9, 2009)

Half a leftover steak sandwich brought back to life in the oven..a few leftover frys..Long Trail Blackberry wheat..


----------



## gmcunni (May 9, 2009)

i'm heading to Dunkin Donuts in a few minutes to pickup something.


----------



## drjeff (May 9, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> i'm heading to Dunkin Donuts in a few minutes to pickup something.



Ditto!  I've got the kids behaving well right now since they know if they keep behaving well for the next few minutes, they'll get a donut long with their egg + cheese sandwiches


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 9, 2009)

Coffee  lots of it  this am - OOOOHH Man  Way TOOOOO Many MOJITOS last nite  @ Cinco dMayo party  NOT Hammered but severely DRILLED ---


----------



## gmcunni (May 9, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> i'm heading to Dunkin Donuts in a few minutes to pickup something.



me - sausage/egg/cheese on toasted everything bagel + large coffee + a bowtie as an appetizer
wife - large tea
son - bacon/egg/cheese on plain bagel (not toasted)
daughter - chocolate frosted donut, no sprinkles


----------



## severine (May 9, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> me - sausage/egg/cheese on toasted everything bagel + large coffee + a bowtie as an appetizer
> wife - large tea
> son - bacon/egg/cheese on plain bagel (not toasted)
> daughter - chocolate frosted donut, no sprinkles


:lol: How very specific!

I had an onion bagel with cream cheese this morning. And OJ.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 9, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Coffee  lots of it  this am - OOOOHH Man  Way TOOOOO Many MOJITOS last nite  @ Cinco dMayo party  NOT Hammered but severely DRILLED ---



drilled..I like that..I'm gonna microwave some bacon..:beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 17, 2009)

Dunkin Donuts turbo ice
bacon egg and steeze on a poppy bagel
Bonost Cream donut..


----------



## gmcunni (May 17, 2009)

meat lover's omelet, rye toast, coffee.


----------



## o3jeff (May 17, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> meat lover's omelet, rye toast, coffee.



You better get out on the bike soon


----------



## gmcunni (May 17, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> You better get out on the bike soon


sadly, you are 100% correct. i'm disgusted with myself.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 14, 2009)

combos pizza flavor...rice crispy treat..sugar free redbull...water...


----------



## drjeff (Jun 14, 2009)

Denny's Grandslam breakfast - needed a bit 'o grease after alot of beers last night


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 20, 2009)

Pretzals..peanuts.water..what I really want is a Mickey D's breakfast but not after my fastfood bender this past week..


----------



## Geoff (Jul 20, 2009)

eggbeater omelet with cheddar, spinach, and salsa.  Green jasmine tea.


----------



## icedtea (Jul 20, 2009)

Geoff said:


> eggbeater omelet with cheddar, spinach, and salsa.  Green jasmine tea.




Vermont Cheddar?


----------



## drjeff (Jul 21, 2009)

Eggbeaters and cheddar on whole wheat toast

BTW, my cheddar this AM was Cabot


----------



## Geoff (Jul 21, 2009)

icedtea said:


> Vermont Cheddar?



Store brand cheddar from a chain based in northeastern Mass (Market Basket).  The Cabot co-op sells a huge amount of store brand cheddar so it's probably a 75% chance the cheese came from Vermont.  For mass market cheddar, I don't think it matters where the cheese comes from.  It's not like it's hand-crafted by some hippie chick from organic milk.   It's industrial process just like anywhere else in the world.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 21, 2009)

Onion Bagel and Light Cream Cheese.....not VT cream cheese, Market Basket brand


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 21, 2009)

nothing


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 25, 2009)

smoked salmon..salt bagel..fruit salad..Miller Lite..


----------



## drjeff (Jul 26, 2009)

Bacon, Tomato and (VT) Cheddar omlette, with a grilled, fresh picked native NH blueberry muffin and a couple of iced teas


----------



## severine (Jul 27, 2009)

Kashi Cinnamon Harvest with 1% milk.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 27, 2009)

Geoff said:


> eggbeater omelet with cheddar, spinach, and salsa.  Green jasmine tea.



Price Chopper New York State cheddar.

I need to start changing up my omelet fillings.


----------



## severine (Jul 29, 2009)

Homemade smoothie: 1/2 cup-ish frozen strawberries, 1 banana, 1 raw egg, 1/2-ish Tbsp flax meal, 1.5 tsp coconut oil, honey, milk, orange juice. YUM.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 29, 2009)

2 leftover ribs from last night.

Yes, the breakfast of champions.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 29, 2009)

A bowl of multi-grain cheerios with fresh strawberries + blueberries and skim milk


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 8, 2009)

Started with a bowl of oatmeal w/ dried cranberries, overripe banana and honey. Went and picked up my yard sale shwag,came back and ate 2 pieces of fresh rye bread w/ Smart Balance lite, homegrown sliced cukes, tomatoes, onions, S/P. WOW! That was delish. My tomatoes this season kick ass flavewise. Then finished it off with a piece of amish apple pie, nuked with a coupla slices of Maryland made cheddar my dad brought up this week. Washin it down with a triple espresso......


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 8, 2009)

Banana cinnamon heartsmart french toastw/ small amt real maple syrup  , fresh bowl of blueberries , cantalope and watermelon mix in small bowl , Hazlenut decaf


----------



## severine (Aug 8, 2009)

Breakfast is late since I got to the gym late (I prefer exercising on an empty stomach). Smoothie made from: frozen strawberries, banana, blueberries, raw egg, fat free chocolate milk, and a touch of honey. YUM.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 8, 2009)

boston cream donut..ice coffee..sugar free redbull..


----------



## drjeff (Aug 8, 2009)

Ham, Tomato, and cheddar egg white omlette and a couple of glasses of unsweetned iced tea with lemon


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 8, 2009)

I discovered French Toast Bagels for the first time this week.  I never knew such a thing existed.  I was never a breakfast guy, but this summer I've gotten into have a bagel each morning and having a smaller lunches or less snacks through the day. Typically an onion or an everything bagel has been my preference until this week.  I'm not someone who likes sweets, but french toast bagels rule.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 15, 2009)

Seared Ahi Tuna..baked potato with butter and bacon bits..miller lite..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 15, 2009)

Raisen bran . with  bananas, blueberries . Hazlenut decaf with mini bagel and homemade strawberry preserves. and 6 dried cherries ( thanks Trek )


----------



## drjeff (Aug 18, 2009)

Egg and Cheese on a whole wheat english muffin, a couple of strawberries and abig glass of water


----------



## severine (Aug 18, 2009)

Honey Nut Cheerios and 1% milk. Only 150 cal though so I need something else still...


----------



## drjeff (Sep 7, 2009)

Gotta give my wife some kudos for her ingenuity this AM!  She grabbed the leftover, crunchy baguette we had, cut it up into maybe 1/2" thick slices, soaked them in some french toast style egg washed with a bunch of vanilla extract, then onto the Geaorge Forman Grill!  Served with some crunchy maple nuggets and soem pure Vermont Grade A Medium Amber syrup and some fruit.  Mmmmm


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 7, 2009)

Yesterday I went with my sister, brother in law, mom and grandma to Billys Diner in Bethlehem..really good food..I had a Western Omelette with salsa and sausage..bro in law had the Huevos rancheros...and the ladies had french toast with some sort of cream cheese in the middle and fruit.


----------



## ccskier (Nov 1, 2009)

Breakfast Burrito from Corner Store, sausage, egg, steeze, homefries and salsa.  Every Sunday morning.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 2, 2009)

cinnamon oatmeal with cut up bananas, crushed macadama's.....Vermont Country Blend Coffee, OJ....


----------



## snoseek (Nov 2, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Gotta give my wife some kudos for her ingenuity this AM!  She grabbed the leftover, crunchy baguette we had, cut it up into maybe 1/2" thick slices, soaked them in some french toast style egg washed with a bunch of vanilla extract, then onto the Geaorge Forman Grill!  Served with some crunchy maple nuggets and soem pure Vermont Grade A Medium Amber syrup and some fruit.  Mmmmm



It's my understanding that this was the origional way french toast was made. Some French guy had a stale baguette and soaked in the custard overnight, pan-fried the next morning. 

I don't know what crunchy maple nuggets are but they sure do sound good!


----------



## skidbump (Nov 3, 2009)

bump for effect


----------



## gmcunni (May 6, 2010)

steak and eggs + multiple cups of coffee


----------



## o3jeff (May 6, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> steak and eggs + multiple cups of coffee



I take it you are suppose to be working from home?


----------



## drjeff (May 6, 2010)

Egg beaters and shredded cheddar on a whole wheat deli flat and a BIG glass of unsweetened iced tea with lemon


----------



## gmcunni (May 6, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I take it you are suppose to be working from home?



yup, full time work from home with occasional travel


----------



## drjeff (May 26, 2010)

Egg and cheddar on a honey wheat bagel and a LARGE glass of unsweetened iced tea with lemon


----------



## gmcunni (May 26, 2010)

just coffee today.


----------



## Geoff (May 26, 2010)

I just had a late breakfast of eggbeater & cheddar omelette with a little portuguese linguica sausage tossed in.


----------



## drjeff (May 26, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I just had a late breakfast of eggbeater & cheddar omelette with a little portuguese linguica sausage tossed in.



I'd imagine that both the # of choices and quality of the linguica you'll have available to you quite soon when you make the transition to your "summer house" will be just slightly more plentiful than up in the greater Rut-vegas area!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 27, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I just had a late breakfast of eggbeater & cheddar omelette with a little portuguese linguica sausage tossed in.



Absolutely LOVE linguica.  At "Gauchos" in Portland, it is one of the varieties of meat they serve you and man do they do it well.

For me, a bagel flat with some cream cheese and a little strawberry rhubarb jam, large cup of coffee.


----------



## gmcunni (May 27, 2010)

chicken, bacon & cheese omelette + coffee


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 2, 2010)

steak-umm, eggs & cheese  (which is nowhere near as good as real steak & eggs)


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 2, 2010)

rare that I have breakfast on work day, but had a ham and cheese omelette.   juice and iced coffee


----------



## Geoff (Jul 2, 2010)

eggbeater omelet with a little cheddar and baby spinach


----------



## gmcunni (May 26, 2011)

broccoli, cheese & bacon omelette


----------



## o3jeff (May 26, 2011)

Honey nut Cheerios.


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 26, 2011)

Homemade black/red raspberry infused waffles (these were leftover from Sunday morning) with Blueberries, black/red raspberries, and homemade maple syrup on top.
Blending the black/red raspberries into the waffle batter leaves the inside of the waffle a purple color.


----------



## gmcunni (May 31, 2011)

3 or 4 cups of coffee

i recently switched to black coffee and i'm really enjoying the Newman's extra bold we picked up at Costco.


----------



## JerseyJoey (May 31, 2011)

My wife.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 1, 2011)

2 eggs, hasbrowns and coffee


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 1, 2011)

2 slices of bread, banana, yogurt, cappuccino.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 17, 2011)

bacon egg + cheese on wheat

multiple cups of coffee


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 21, 2011)

Granola bars, grapes and coffee


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 21, 2011)

coffee with multiple refills


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 24, 2011)

mushroom, tomato and cheese omelet.  guava juice.  iced coffee


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 24, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> mushroom, tomato and cheese omelet.  guava juice.  iced coffee



Looks like I need to step up my meal game! My breakfasts, lunches and dinners are pretty plain compared to some of you!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 24, 2011)

maple brown sugar oatmeal made with bananas, strawberries and blueberries. Polish Babka  w/ Hazlenut frosting and hazlenut coffee


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 24, 2011)

lots of coffee (getting me through 2 hour conf call) but i need FOOD


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 24, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> lots of coffee (getting me through 2 hour conf call) but i need FOOD



and to pee


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 1, 2011)

Honeydew melon and coffee


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 1, 2011)

not sure yet but i'm hungry


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 30, 2011)

Lobster and Tomato omelet with Alfredo sauce and toast.


----------



## Nick (Jul 30, 2011)

Leftover pizza 

Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## ski stef (Oct 1, 2011)

Pancakes! with VT maple syrup. Yum.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 26, 2011)

3 eggs over easy, toast and coffee


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 26, 2011)

coffee and a piece of sourdough toast


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 26, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> coffee and a piece of sourdough toast



Any jam, jelly or preserves on the toast?


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 26, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Any jam, jelly or preserves on the toast?



butter only


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 14, 2012)

Bacon, egg and cheese sandwich on toast


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 14, 2012)

2 eggs over easy, hash browns.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 14, 2012)

Coffee and bad Starbucks bagel with butter


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 15, 2012)

pancakes and coffee


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 7, 2012)

Leftover pizza


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 7, 2012)

just coffee.. hungry but trying to hold off until lunch


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 7, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Bagel, with cream cheese.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 3, 2014)

several cups of coffee (damn keurig machine makes it too easy) and a bacon, egg & cheese on low carb wrap


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 7, 2014)

waffle and coffee and cheese danish at Pecan to beleerate ciuple yesrs left to i turn 40.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 7, 2014)

Rasin Bran Crunch


----------



## Tin (Mar 7, 2014)

Left over bbq chicken pizza and two percocet. Let another day on the couch begin.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 7, 2014)

peanut butter on toast, lots of coffee


----------



## hammer (Mar 7, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> lots of coffee


part of my daily routine...

Today was bagel with veggie cream cheese day.  First Friday of Lent so no meat today, although meat for breakfast is usually limited to weekends anyway.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 1, 2014)

breakfast burrito using leftover pulled pork from dinner the other night.


----------

